# MoJo on the run



## MoJoBoy (May 26, 2008)

I thought some of you may get a good laugh at this picture. Nothing shows a Havanese's character better then a smile at full speed!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

What a great photo!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I love how these guys smile while running, great picture thanks for sharing.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh is he cute!!! GFETE!!! (grinning from ear to ear)


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Great shot!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great shot!!


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

That picture makes my heart happy! Great shot!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

awwwww..... that made my night! Adorable!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Great Picture and soooooo true!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I agree that the grin from ear to ear is delightful! Wonderful photo.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

What a happy little hav!!! I love the pads showing on the front paws too!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Great photo! Four off the floor! :biggrin1:


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Love those action shots!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How cute! He looks like a bunny!

There should be a name for havs in four wheel drive!ound:


----------



## codyg (Jun 14, 2008)

Great photo! I love the action shots too.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Ahhh, that is just an adorable picture!


----------



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

very cute!!! awesome shot


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Awww, sweet picture!

I agree about how our Havs look when running; their hair flying in the wind. My agility instructor was just commenting on it this morning at class.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

How wonderful to see a "flying", smiling Hav! Great shot!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Go Mojo, GO!!! Look at him. He's adorable!!! Great picture.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Love those RLH shots. You can always see the sheer joy in it.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

What a great photo! It's so funny to listen to other people who don't know the breed...Guapo had his first night of puppy class last night and one of the women said, "look at him, he looks like he's smiling." DUH! He's a Havanese!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Aww, Michele, that's cute.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Mojo is adorable, great photo!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

That is such a great shot of these happy little furballs!!!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

CUTE!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

:clap2: Great Shot!! :clap2:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh my goodness, that one made me laugh out loud! He just looks so darned HAPPY! Does a soul good. Thanks for sharing that, it's one of the cutest shots I've seen!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

What a great picture to wake up to!! Made me smile, too!

Thanks :biggrin1:


----------

